# Umbau Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco



## delta301069 (16. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Suche oben genannte Pumpe zum günstigen Überlassungspreis. Danke euch erstmal.


Gruß Jens


----------



## CrazyFrog (16. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Kaufe dir doch einfach die 10000er, dann das Pumpenrad der 
20000er für 80€ und Bau sie um. Is billiger und Funzt.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Joerg (16. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Andy,
wenn du mit mit einer umgebauten AquaMax Gravity 10.000 bei dann nur noch 65 Watt die 18.000 Liter schaffst, lass dir es als Patent anmelden.
Mit einem anderen Laufrad kann man die Kennlinie schon etwas verändern.
Eine andere Übersetzung macht aber noch keine höhere Gesamtleistung.


----------



## Nori (16. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Ich bin da etwas skeptisch - man kann einen gewissen Sprung machen - ich kenn das von der 7500-er auf die 9000-er bei gleichem Stromverbrauch aber von 10000-er auf 20000-er - das halte ich für ein Gerücht!

Gruß Nori


----------



## delta301069 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Gibt es vielleicht Alternativen zu der obengenannten Pumpe,sollte aber im Stromverbrauch günstig sein!!!


----------



## troll20 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Hallo Jens,

Was möchtest du denn mit der Pumpe anstellen?
Soll die für einen Wasserfall sein oder einen hochfilter?
Was für leitungsanschlüsse sind jetzt vorhanden?
Erzähl doch bitte erst etwas mehr.

Mfg Rene


----------



## totti01 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Moin moin,

also ich kann die Aussage von Andy nur bestätigen.
Ich habe mir auch nur den Rotor der 20000er bestellt und in die 10000er eingebaut.
Sicherlich steigt dann der Stromverbrauch, aber man hat die Leistung der 20000er...
Der gemessene Stromverbrauch liegt bei ca. 100Watt


----------



## Nori (27. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Schon seltsam, dass dann Oase die 20000-er nicht so sparsam ab Werk anbieten kann.
Ich bleib dabei - mit "Impeller-Tuning" kann man vielleicht 1000-2000 Liter/h Zuwachs rausholen, aber keine Verdopplung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (27. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Hallo,

ich rate dringend davor ab.

Stator und Rotor sind bei den Pumpen aufeinander abgestimmt, so das sie eine zulässige Betriebstemperatur und lange Betriebsdauer erreichen.
Deshalb werden ja Pumpen mit unterschiedlichen elektrischen und mechanischen Leistungsaufnahmen gebaut, was ja nicht erforderlich wäre, wenn man an den Pumpen den Permanentmagneten (Rotor) einfach mit unterschiedlichen Flügelrädern bestücken könnte.

Ferner erlischt die Garantieleistung, da Oase in seiner Betriebsanleitung angibt, nur Bauteile zu verwenden, die für die entsprechende Pumpe angegeben sind.

Wenn eine 10000 Pumpe mit einer Leistungangabe von 65 Watt angegeben ist, du sie nun mit einem vergrößertem Flügelrad und einer Leistungsaufnahme von 100 Watt betreibst, kannst du es vergleichen, als wenn du mit dem Auto und angezogener Handbremse fährst.  Wie sich das auf die Lebensdauer auswirkt, kann sich bestimmt jeder vorstellen.


----------



## totti01 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Hi Lollo 

dann schau Dir mal die Bestellnummern der Motoren bei O..e an.
Du wirst feststellen das alle Eco - Motoren von der 10000er angefangen gleich sind 
Gut das mit dem Garantieverlust mag sein aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Joerg (27. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Hallo Torsten,

man kann nicht mit einem anderen Rotor die doppelte Fördermenge aus einer Pumpe rausholen.
Dadurch kann man die konstruktionsbedingte Förderhöhe in Richtung mehr Volumen bei weniger FH verschieben.
Aus einem 100KW Motor holt man auch nicht die doppelte Leistung, wenn man die Übersetzung ändert!

Die Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000 ist schon für viel Volumen bei geringer Förderhöhe ausgelegt.
Etwas Optimierung ist aber bei den meisten Pumpen möglich.


----------



## lollo (28. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*



totti01 schrieb:


> dann schau Dir mal die Bestellnummern der Motoren bei O..e an.


Hallo Torsten,

da du bei Oase nicht direkt bestellen kannst, sondern nur bei OASE zertifizierten Händlern,
kann ich das mit den Bestellnummern nicht finden, die Artikelnummern sind bei den aufgeführten Pumpen bei Oase *nicht* gleich. Siehe hier. 

Ich denke du hast es bei irgend einem Händler gesehen, der sein eigenes Bestellsystem hat.

Fakt ist, dass bei einer bauartigen Veränderung einer Pumpe die Zulassung, die Garantie, sowie sämliche Prüfzeichen wie Tüv, GS, VDE futsch sind, sowie die Lebensdauer sich verkürzt.:shock


----------



## totti01 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Ich glaube wir reden/schreiben von zwei verschiedenen Pumpen?
Zumindest laut dem Link von Lollo 

Ich meine diese:
(ich hoffe der Link ist erlaubt)

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000MEQ882/...N=B000MEQ882&ascsubtag=pD5R2OWd1_441Co0nfTr8w

Das mit dem eigenen Bestellsystem des Händlers kann gut möglich sein.
Ich kann die Seite auch nicht mehr finden, wo die Abbildungen mit den jeweiligen Bestellnummern ersichtlich waren


----------



## Olli.P (28. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Hi,

da ich ja auch 2 Optimax (die älteren Modelle der Gravity) im Betrieb habe, ist das ein sehr interessantes Thema! 

Also mal schnell in die Bedienungsanleitung geschaut und:

Hier gibt es keine Ersatzteil Nr. für den Motor................. 

Nur die unterschiedlichen Rotoren Nummern.

Also mal schnell in den alten, gespeicherten Lesezeichen gestöbert, denn ich hab ja auch schon mal vor einiger Zeit nach Ersatzteilen gesucht..................... 

Und fündig geworden! 

Alle Motoren sind bei der Optimax mit der gleichen Art. Nr. zu Bestellen! Man beachte aber das dies die Ersatzteilliste von *2010* ist!!

Also muss da ja doch was dran sein, das man "nur" den entsprechenden Rotor austauschen kann................. 

Von der neuen Gravity Generation ist dort Übrigens (noch) nix zu finden............... :__ nase


----------



## totti01 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Prima Olli 
Genau diese Liste meinte ich.


----------



## totti01 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Meines Wissen nach wurde lediglich der Name geändert.
Also von Optimax zu AquaMax Gravity

Der "Inhalt" blieb gleich.

Wie bereits geschrieben, meine Pumpe hat nach dem Rotorwechsel bedeutend mehr Dampf und etwas mehr Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Olli.P (28. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Ja,

manchmal lohnt es sich doch, Links so lange zu behalten bis man sie mal wieder braucht, auch wenn diese dann schon längst nicht mehr gültig sein könnten. 

Und hier sind dann auch schön die Unterschiede der Flügelräder zu erkennen.............. :smoki


----------



## lollo (29. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*



totti01 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden/schreiben von zwei verschiedenen Pumpen?
> Zumindest laut dem Link von Lollo


Hallo Torsten,
jau, war im Link die falsche Pumpe, hatte zu viel Tabs offen, so das ich den falschen verlinkt hatte. Aber, auf der gleichen Seite war auch die andere Pumpe aufgeführt.  Hier,  mit unterschiedlichen Artikelnummern.

@olli


> Hier gibt es keine Ersatzteil Nr. für den Motor................


es wird keine Artikelnummer vom Motor, sondern des Rotors gesucht, und diese sind in deinem Link unterschiedlich 

Um sicher zu gehen, ob einfach der Permanentmagnet bei den Pumpen untereinander zu tauschen ist, ohne das dann der Stator Schaden nimmt, würde ich einfach beim Hersteller mal anfragen. Ansonsten gilt das, was ich weiter oben schon erwähnt habe.

Nachtrag:
auf der Seite des Herstellers, bei der Pumpe den Bereich Downloads anklicken, da gibt es dann die originale aktuelle Bedienungsanleitung mit den Artikelnummern.


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Hi,

@Lollo



> es wird keine Artikelnummer vom Motor, *sondern des Rotors gesucht*, und diese sind in deinem Link unterschiedlich




Das weiß ich auch und das hab ich ja auch geschrieben, das die Rotornummern je nach Literleistung/h unterschiedlich sind!!. 

Und das die kompletten Pumpen auch unterschiedliche Artikelnummern haben, sollte auch klar sein, wie sollte man sie sonst bei einer (nach)Bestellung mit der Atr. Nr.  unterscheiden

Mir ging es da ja "nur" darum, ob da dann letztendlich unterschiedliche Motoren in den Pumpen eingebaut sind. Aber dieses ist anscheinend doch nicht der Fall. Jedenfalls nicht bei den älteren Optimax Modellen, denn ansonsten hätten die ja auch unterschiedliche Bestellnummern.................. 

Nachtrag,

noch schnell bei Oase geschaut............ 

Und selbst mit der alten Artikelnummer kommt man zur neuen Gravity. Und auch hier haben "nur" alle Anbauteile eine eigene Artikelnummer, der Motor selbst ist da genauso wenig wie in den alten Bedienungsanleitungen aufgeführt!
Von daher gehe ich bislang immer noch davon aus, das in allen 3 Pumpen die gleichen Motoren verbaut sind!!


----------



## Nori (29. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Normalerweise ist es doch so:
Man ändert die Pumpenleistung entweder durch eine Drehzahlerhöhung (dadurch auch mehr elektrische Leistungsaufnahme), oder durch die Form des Impellerflügels.
Wenn man dann mehr auf Fördermenge "tunt", lässt die Förderhöhe nach bzw. die generelle Eignung als Filterpumpe, da der Spalt am Flügel zur Feststoffabführung immer kleiner wird.
Es geht nicht, dass bei gleichem Motor und absolut gleichen Eigenschaften wie Förderhöhe und Feststoffabführung eine Verdopplung durch Impellertausch möglich ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

So,


ich hab nun einfach mal bei dem Ersatzteillieferanten in Bremen nachgefragt. 

Sobald ich eine Antwort habe, werde ich hier Bescheid geben! 





> Man ändert die Pumpenleistung entweder durch eine Drehzahlerhöhung (dadurch auch mehr elektrische Leistungsaufnahme), oder durch die Form des Impellerflügels.




Und ich denke das ist bei den verschiedenen Optimax Pumpen zum einen durch die verschiedenen Rotoren und evtl. auch durch verschieden starken Magneten die bei denen verbaut sind, eben dann möglich.


----------



## totti01 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Schaut Euch doch auch mal die Kennlinien der 3 angebotenen Pumpen an.
Also die von der 10000er, 15000er und 20000er Gravity 

Dort sind die Leistungen sehr gut zu erkennen
und das durch den Einsatz unterschiedlicher Impellerflügel 
Ich bin mir sicher das die Magneten identisch sind

(Kann ich leider gerade nicht einfügen, weil mit Handy unterwegs)


----------



## lollo (29. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*



Olli.P schrieb:


> der Motor selbst ist da genauso wenig wie in den alten Bedienungsanleitungen aufgeführt!


Hallo Olli,

das was du da meinst, ist nur ein Teil des gesamten Motors, der Stator.

Ein Elektromotor besteht immer aus zwei Teilen, dem stehenden Teil (Stator) in unserem Fall der Teichpumpen, aus den Wicklungen mit Eisenkern inc. der Anschlußleitung eingegossen in Harz, um den Schutzfaktor IP 68 zu erhalten, sowie dem Stator, dass rotierende Teil, der aus dem Permanetmagneten mit dem Flügelrad (Impeller) besteht, alles eingebettet in ein Kunststoffgehäuse.

Bei dem Preis der Pumpe würde ich mich auf jeden Fall erst beim Hersteller versichern, ob der Wechsel eines Rotors der anderen Klasse problemlos bleibt.


----------



## CrazyFrog (29. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Hallo,

ich denke nicht das man vom Hersteller eine ehrliche Antwort bekommt ob es Problemlos geht!
Schließlich reden wir von einer Preisdifferenz von ca 200€ zwischen der 10er und 20er Pumpe!
Falls es problemlos ginge würde er ja verraten, das er "nur" für nen anderen Rotor 200€ mehr veranschlagt.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Joerg (29. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Nori,
so sehe ich das auch.

Es mag Pumpen geben, bei denen der gleiche Motor verbaut wird und Wicklungen nicht verwendet werden. Diese lassen sich dann nachträglich elektrisch anschließen und man erhält eine Pumpe mit höherer Leistung. Das schlägt sich dann auch im Verbrauch nieder aber es ist eine kostengünstige Option.

Den Rotor zu tauschen verschiebt die Pumpenkennlinie. Das kann sinnvoll sein, wenn man nun weniger Förderhöhe benötig aber mehr Volumenstrom.

Eine Regelung kann in der Regel das Verhältnis Aufwand/Nutzen auch gut verschieben. Man hat eine Leistungsstarke Pumpe und kann die damit im Teillastbereich deutlich effizienter betreiben.
Ich verwende eine ältere Oase zusätzlich mit einer Regelung. Damit sinkt der Verbrauch erheblich.


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*

Hi,

sagt mal, folgt ihr den Links und schaut euch die Seiten richtig an? 

Anscheinend nicht............... 

Die verlinkte Seite in Beitrag #14 enthält die gesamten Ersatzteil Bestellnummern!

Hier dann Pos. 9 Bestellnummer für den Motor der Optimax 10.000, 15.000, 20.000 und da sind in der Tabelle unten, man sollte die Seite auch mal runter scrollen, bei allen drei Pumpen die gleiche Bestellnr. 35604 BG Motor Optimax angegeben!!

Und bis auf die *drei verschiedenen Rotoren*, haben alle anderen Ersatzteile die *gleiche Bestellnr.* ..................


----------



## lollo (30. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*



> sagt mal, folgt ihr den Links und schaut euch die Seiten richtig an?



Hallo,

den Eindruck habe ich hier auch schon oft gehabt. 

In meinem Beitrag 18 war der Link zur aktuellen Bedienungsanleitung mit den erforderlichen Artikelnummern aller Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco aufgeführt.



> das er "nur" für nen anderen Rotor 200€ mehr veranschlagt.



das habe ich auch mal durchgerechnet, ist schon recht heftig. 

Ist denn hier keiner mehr bei Oase im Forum angemeldet, und kann die Frage dem Oase Teichfreund-Center mal stellen?


----------



## lollo (30. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*



Joerg schrieb:


> Es mag Pumpen geben, bei denen der gleiche Motor verbaut wird und Wicklungen nicht verwendet werden. Diese lassen sich dann nachträglich elektrisch ........



Hallo Jörg,

aber nur bei Luftpumpen  
Bei elektrischen Pumpen für den Teich würdest du von mir keine Abnahme und ein Prüfzeichen für die von dir erwähnte Pumpe erhalten.


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000*



delta301069 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Suche oben genannte Pumpe zum günstigen Überlassungspreis. Danke euch erstmal.
> 
> ...



Um das eigentliche Thema mal wieder anzusprechen.
Evtl. kann auch einer der Mods den anderen Teil rauslösen und verschieben, denn so findet er nie eine Pumpe, selbst wenn einer diese bei sich rum liegen hat.

Was aber viel wichtiger ist benötigt er unbedingt diese Pumpe?
Damit beschäftigt sich hier keiner 
Wäre ja blöd wenn er jetzt für mehrere hundert teuero eine Pumpe mit hunderten von Watt verbrauch, kauft. Und brauchen tut er nur ne ganz Preiswerte Lösung.
Wenn ich seine PM richtig verstanden habe möchte er damit einen Riselfilter betreiben.
Da fehlen mir aber noch die Eckdaten über größe und höhe usw. Evtl. kann Jens da nochmal ein paar Aussagen zu treffen.

mfg René


----------



## gardenwiesel (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Umbau Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco*

hi,kenn mich nicht so aus mit pumpen kann es sein das es der gleiche motor ist aber sich der verbrauch je nach flügelrad verändert und das die lösung ist? gruss alex


----------



## Olli.P (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Umbau Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco*

Hi,

habe mich mal mit der Rotorfrage an den Ersatzteihändler gewendet..............

Die Antwort:


> Guten Tag Herr Plaßmann,
> 
> bitte wenden Sie sich hierzu direkt an Oase, evtl direkt an die Technik.
> Die Telefonnummer ist die folgende:



................. 

Da werd ich dann wohl mal im laufe der nächsten Woche direkt bei der Oase Technik anrufen. Denn die Frage brennt mir ja doch unter den Fingernägeln.............


----------



## Olli.P (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco*

Hi,

was lange währt, wird endlich gut. 

Ich habe dann Heute mit der Oase Technik Telefoniert. Dort hat man mir gesagt, das die Motoren doch unterschiedlich sind obwohl sie die gleiche Bestellnr. haben............. 

Will heißen, das man den Rotor tauschen kann, es aber lieber nicht machen sollte, da über kurz oder lang einfach der kleinere Motor überlastet wird! 

Und der Mitarbeiter stimmte mir zu, das die Motorbestell-Nr. doch wohl sehr unglücklich getroffen sei und man daher immer die Pumpenbezeichnung mit angeben solle!


----------



## lollo (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco*

Hallo,

schade eigentlich, dass sich so etwas eine Firma wie Oase leistet. 
Schlecht für die jenigen, die den großen Rotor in dem schwachen Stator betreiben,
den diese Pumpe läuft dann immer unter zu hoher Belastung, und wird ihr eigentliches Alter
wohl nicht erreichen.

Frage mich nur, wie dann ein Garantiefall behandelt wird, wenn festgestellt wird das ein falscher
Rotor eingesetzt wurde.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco*

Hi,

da der Rotor laut Oase auch "nur" eine Lebenserwartung von ca. 5 Jahren haben soll, ist es wohl mit einem Garantiefall nicht so zu erwarten.

Zur Lebenserwartung:

Diese Rotoren haben ja eine Kunststoffummantelung um den Dauermagneten. Und genau diese löst sich mit dem Betrieb über die Jahre in Wohlgefallen auf. Dieser Fall ist bei mir gerade Akut ( meiner hat 7 Jahre gehalten  ). Daher schaltet meine Optimax immer nach dem Selbsttest ab. 

Also Pumpe zerlegt, gereinigt und dann festgestellt, das am Rotor was von der Kunststoffummantelung fehlt. Trotzdem nochmal probiert und es wurde nix besser. Daher habe ich dann erst mal mit Oase Telefoniert und gefragt ob das nun wirklich am Rotor liegt. Und diese Frage wurde mit ja beantwortet. Die Pumpe stellt im Selbsttest dann eine Unwucht fest und schaltet daher ab.

Hab dann Heute mal einen neuen Rotor Bestellt, ma gucken wie schnell die sind.............


----------



## lollo (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco*



Olli.P schrieb:


> da der Rotor laut Oase auch "nur" eine Lebenserwartung von ca. 5 Jahren haben soll, ist es wohl mit einem Garantiefall nicht so zu erwarten.



Hallo,

da Oase, bei Verlängerung der Garantie, ja 5 Jahre gibt, könnten sie aber auch Pech haben.
(also vorher wechseln, da defekt) 



> da der Rotor laut Oase auch "nur" eine Lebenserwartung von ca. 5 Jahren haben soll



und was sagt uns das, wieder mal die eingebaute Obsoleszens.


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco*

Olli,
meine Optimax wollte ich nach dem Winter über den Leistungsregler in Betrieb nehmen.
Dabei hat es in dem die Sicherung gekillt. Eben hab ich sie mal kurz rausgeholt und den Rotor kurz gedreht.
Schnurrt nun wieder leise vor sich hin.

Das mit der Bestellnummer ist natürlich ungünstig gelaufen. 
Um Wasser zu bewegen braucht es nun mal eine gewisse Leistung.
Der Rotor bestimmt durch seine Konstruktion ob mehr Volumen oder mehr Förderhöhe erreicht wird.


----------



## lollo (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco*



Joerg schrieb:


> Um Wasser zu bewegen braucht es nun mal eine gewisse Leistung.


Hallo Jörg,

natürlich eine gewisse *elektrische Leistung* die du benötigst.



> Der Rotor bestimmt durch seine Konstruktion ob mehr Volumen oder mehr Förderhöhe erreicht wird.


das ist nicht richtig Jörg, denn ein Rotor ist immer zum Stator hin angepasst, beides muß elektrisch zusammen passen, sonst brennen dir die Wicklungen durch. Hersteller versuchen selbstverständlich den auf dem Rotor sitzenden Impeller so zu konstruieren, das er die größtmögliche Förderleistung bringt, aber auch hier wird mit auf die elektrische Belastung des gesamten Motors geachtet.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umbau Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco*

Hallo 

ich weis zwar nicht was Oa.e sich dabei denkt ,aber ich kenne keine Hersteller Firma und das Weltweit die für unterschiedliche Ersatzteile die selbe Ersatzteil Nr. verwendet 

Im Gegenteil meist werden die Ersatzteil Nr. unterschiedlich  nach Geräte Typ vergeben selbst wenn die Ersatzteile gleich sind

naja wer alles glaubt ist meist der Dumme :__ nase


Gruss Patrick


----------

